# Ready your tits. Old Metal Gear Solid on Fox Engine?



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2013)

Hideo Kojima is currently seeking a developer to remake the original Metal Gear Solid. In a roundtable interview, Kojima said he is in the process of finding a studio to use Kojima Productions' Fox Engine, which powers Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain, and improve the outdated gameplay systems of the stealth classic.

Previously, Kojima sought a western developer to work on the Metal Gear spinoff, Metal Gear Rising. Eternal Darkness developer Silicon Knights previously created a Gamecube remake of Metal Gear Solid, The Twin Snakes.



I only played MGS1. Never got into later stuff. But shit. This is still pretty interesting to me. Especially how great Phantom Pain is looking.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2013)

Really? I wouldn't think they wanted to remake the game twice.

I'm only, and I mean ONLY getting it, if it's the same voicecast.

Cuz if it's not, we're gonna get a MGS2 remake with Kiefer as Snake and Di Caprio as Raiden. Then MGS3 remake with Scarlett Johansson as The Boss and Robert De Niro as Volgin.

He's trying to write Hayter out of existence


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

this was posted in the mgsv thread yesterday, i'm not sure about outsourcing it, but i'd be all in for a true to  the original remake of MGS because i'd get to see more of Liquid


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Remake of the original MGS only to not be on a Nintendo console. tsk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2013)

I would say it's more because of big boss


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

That would be nice.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2013)

Would the gameplay remain the same as the original MGS?

*edit*: I read it, nope it won't.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2013)

All the magic will be gone 

Half the magic was already gone in TTS when they changed Fox's VA. And made it into a Hollywood flick.

It's gonna happen again

This might be really bad


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm worried as fuck about the outsourcing, imagine if they drop it on ninja theory's lap


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> All the magic will be gone
> 
> Half the magic was already gone in TTS when they changed Fox's VA. And made it into a Hollywood flick.
> 
> ...



you know nothing


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2013)

MGS on Fox Engine?

My body is ready.


----------



## lacey (Jun 26, 2013)

There's still a few miscellaneous worries I have over it, but I am still stoked for it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2013)

> David Hayter ‏@DavidBHayter 22 Jun
> 
> This will soon be me, again... #DeepWaterSnake


----------



## lacey (Jun 26, 2013)

A legit tweet.
Don't wreck my hopes now, David.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2013)

Meh. It wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh well.


----------



## lacey (Jun 26, 2013)

Bit of a bummer, but oh well.

Now Hayter's tweet has me intrigued.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 27, 2013)

Time to unready our tits.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2013)

But...BUT... GODDAMMIT.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 27, 2013)

> 1 more tip for whom haven't played MGS the easy way to learn about MGS SAGA. Read MGS4 novel by Keikaku Ito which explains well about SAGA



Interesting, is this translated?

Anyway Hayter is either
1. Getting people's hopes up on purpose again
2. Got the same wrong info we did
3. There may be a surprise for us

Would love for the last one but eh.


----------

